# Has anybody an experience with Lister Clinic and/or IVF abroad?



## sonnenblume (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi, I am 39 and have had 3 unsuccessful ICSI cycles at the Bridge.  
Now, we do not know whether we should try the Bridge again or a new clinic in London. I read fab reports about IVF in spain and Lister seems to have good success rates.
I would appreciate if anybody could share their experiences.
Thank you so much!


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi sonnenblume

I haven't had experience of Lister but I have been going to Prague Fertility centre for DE IVF. My last cycle was successful and I now have an 8 month old son. They are so much more caring and the technology they use is only just starting to be used in the uk. They are also cheaper. I also saw Dr Gorgy to have immune testing and treatment as I had 2 m/c and didn't think it could be the embryo quality with such a young donor. I think Spain is just as expensive as the uk.

Here is a link to their website: http://www.pragueivf.com/en/home/

Hope this helps

Njr26


----------



## Bounette (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi! I've been with Lister over quite along time. All staff - doctors, nurses etc are extremely helpful and I feel good there. Unfortunately all my IUI cycles in Lister resulted in BFN. I just had my first IFV with them and few days ago dot BFP (hope it lasts). 
I haven't been with any other private clinics so can't compare but I think they are good for IVF.

Whichever choice you make, wish you luck and getting BFP very soon!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Sonnenblume!!!

I haven´t had treatment at the clinics you have mentioned, but I can give you some links to the parts of the site that deal with them.

The Lister Clinic has a section all of its own - CLICK HERE

London ~ CLICK HERE

Spain ~ CLICK HERE

On these sections you can read honest reviews of the clinics, and in the case of Spain you will also find tips on where to stay, where to eat and other things to do while you are there.

Here are a few more general links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!            

Sue


----------



## sonnenblume (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for your replies! Congratulations to your son and to your BFN- wonderful news! I will have a look at Prague then...


----------



## sonnenblume (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks, Sue- these are very useful links!


----------

